# Part time job for LEOSA



## 31Boston (May 1, 2020)

Hey everyone,
I'm an Army vet and did a couple years as an MP in the Reserves. I didn't do enough time there for LEOSA and I currently have a career I'm happy with so I'm not looking to become a full time cop. I'm looking for a part time or per diem law enforcement job to qualify for LEOSA within about an hour or so of Boston. It doesn't matter to me if it's local, county, state, or federal. I'm willing to do anything from glorified security to only working details to regular patrols. Pay isn't really a factor but from my research, volunteer positions seem to be a grey area for LEOSA. There don't seem to be many permanent part time or reserve positions anywhere near Boston either. I don't have any MPTC academy or anything but I'd be willing to fund that myself if I knew there would be a job to be had after. I'd rather not go get an associates to work campus police though. If anyone has any recommendations I'd be happy to hear them. Thanks.


----------



## 02136colonel (Jul 21, 2018)

I honestly don’t think it’s worth pursuing a job just to get LEOSA. Assuming that your background is clean enough to be hired as a Police Officer, you’ll certainly be able to get an unrestricted LTC. If you travel a lot, it can get dicey, but you can get a Utah non-resident license for reciprocity in most states.


----------



## 31Boston (May 1, 2020)

02136colonel said:


> I honestly don't think it's worth pursuing a job just to get LEOSA. Assuming that your background is clean enough to be hired as a Police Officer, you'll certainly be able to get an unrestricted LTC. If you travel a lot, it can get dicey, but you can get a Utah non-resident license for reciprocity in most states.


I do have an LTC. I haven't gone for a Utah one yet but I'm more concerned with places like New York and California where it's impossible to get reciprocity.


----------



## res2244 (Feb 28, 2020)

Also if you are remotely interested in law enforcement but have no MPTC training, (I believe but im not exactly sure) Barnes and the base in Natick do hire DOD civilian police that mostly do patrols on military installations which would be a more familiar element for you


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

He doesn’t want FT work. Seems is more important to him to get around doing the Job to EARN the right to carry. A couple of years in the Reserves means you didn’t do much and have ZERO idea of what LE is.

OP. You have a choice: Earn it or don’t.


----------



## 31Boston (May 1, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> He doesn't want FT work. Seems is more important to him to get around doing the Job to EARN the right to carry. A couple of years in the Reserves means you didn't do much and have ZERO idea of what LE is.
> 
> OP. You have a choice: Earn it or don't.


Without descending into an argument about the 2nd Amendment here, I never stated I was any kind of expert on law enforcement, I did say I'm willing to fund myself on my own time to go through an academy, and I'm willing to work in any range of hands on to hands off work. I just want the RIGHT to defend myself wherever I may go. Even you called it a "right" not a privilege.


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

Sounds whackerish.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

31Boston said:


> Without descending into an argument about the 2nd Amendment here, I never stated I was any kind of expert on law enforcement, I did say I'm willing to fund myself on my own time to go through an academy, and I'm willing to work in any range of hands on to hands off work. I just want the RIGHT to defend myself wherever I may go. Even you called it a "right" not a privilege.


You missed my point. You are trying to use a RIGHT allowed a select few who daily put their lives on the line. You don't qualify for that RIGHT, nor ever will.

Piss off and go back to BARFCOM and whine there.


----------



## 31Boston (May 1, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> You missed my point. You are trying to use a RIGHT allowed a select few who daily put their lives on the line. You don't qualify for that RIGHT, nor ever will.
> 
> Piss off and go back to BARFCOM and whine there.


Regardless of how you feel about it, everyone from reservist MPs to Federal Protective Service officers to Jimmy from a little town in Alabama whose sheriff dad deputized him has the same coverage under LEOSA as a big city cop or state trooper. If you think it should be a smaller, more special club for you and your friends, write your congressman.


----------



## res2244 (Feb 28, 2020)

It just occured to me after rereading the original post, he was looking for per diem or part time law enforcement work NEAR Boston which means he almost certainly wants to try to bypass the very strict red town/city he probably is located within Suffolk County at for an unrestricted Class A LTC just by having the sworn LEO position and not for an actual passion for public safety.... as CCCSD had implied


----------



## pd12cl (Mar 1, 2017)

31Boston said:


> Without descending into an argument about the 2nd Amendment here, I never stated I was any kind of expert on law enforcement, I did say I'm willing to fund myself on my own time to go through an academy, and I'm willing to work in any range of hands on to hands off work. I just want the RIGHT to defend myself wherever I may go. Even you called it a "right" not a privilege.[/





res2244 said:


> It just occured to me after rereading the original post, he was looking for per diem or part time law enforcement work NEAR Boston which means he almost certainly wants to try to bypass the very strict red town/city he probably is located within Suffolk County at for an unrestricted Class A LTC just by having the sworn LEO position and not for an actual passion for public safety.... as CCCSD had implied


also sounds like someone who would most likely get their LTC pulled for being an idiot...


----------



## Quo Vadis (Mar 18, 2020)

OP, you might consider a part-time LE job in southern NH, or southern Maine. Such positions in those states, in small towns especially, are not uncommon. Just remember that to qualify for LEOSA, your employer must be a government entity, so private college/university police won’t cut it.


----------



## FAPD (Sep 30, 2007)

Get outta here!


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

You know, I think maybe next LE position I apply for, I'll try that at the interview:

Interviewer: Mr. PG1911, why do you want to become a police officer?

Me: Well, I like the idea of being able to carry a gun wherever the fuck I want. Plus, I know a lot of chicks are horny for cops, so if I get hired, I'll be getting pussy like nobody's business! Also, I hear some of the DDs give cops free coffee, so that's cool too. Plus, I'm good at being an asshole.


----------



## res2244 (Feb 28, 2020)

PG1911 said:


> You know, I think maybe next LE position I apply for, I'll try that at the interview:
> 
> Interviewer: Mr. PG1911, why do you want to become a police officer?
> 
> Me: Well, I like the idea of being able to carry a gun wherever the fuck I want. Plus, I know a lot of chicks are horny for cops, so if I get hired, I'll be getting pussy like nobody's business! Also, I hear some of the DDs give cops free coffee, so that's cool too. Plus, I'm good at being an asshole.


On a side note kudos to the Tallahassee profile pic, thats my favorite movie


----------



## JD02124 (Sep 20, 2014)

31Boston said:


> Hey everyone,
> I'm an Army vet and did a couple years as an MP in the Reserves. I didn't do enough time there for LEOSA and I currently have a career I'm happy with so I'm not looking to become a full time cop. I'm looking for a part time or per diem law enforcement job to qualify for LEOSA within about an hour or so of Boston. It doesn't matter to me if it's local, county, state, or federal. I'm willing to do anything from glorified security to only working details to regular patrols. Pay isn't really a factor but from my research, volunteer positions seem to be a grey area for LEOSA. There don't seem to be many permanent part time or reserve positions anywhere near Boston either. I don't have any MPTC academy or anything but I'd be willing to fund that myself if I knew there would be a job to be had after. I'd rather not go get an associates to work campus police though. If anyone has any recommendations I'd be happy to hear them. Thanks.


Become a Boston "Special Officer" youll be all set.....


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

This is like a applicant saying they just want to be a cop to work details


----------

